# Best way to reheat pulled pork?



## mobcounty (Dec 4, 2007)

Hi all,

I plan on smoking some pulled pork the day before the event.  What is the best way to reheat the pork?  Should I pull it before I reheat?

Thanks!!


----------



## rip (Dec 4, 2007)

I cover with foil and put in oven.


----------



## homebrew & bbq (Dec 4, 2007)

For me, it seems easier to pull pork when it is warm, so I would either pull it before refrigerating/freezing it or do it after it's reheated. 

For Thanksgiving we reheated about 16 pounds of pulled pork in an electric roaster. There was plenty of juice on the pork so we just stirred it every once in a while so the edges wouldn't dry out.

Just my $.02 worth. Hope it helps.


----------



## short one (Dec 4, 2007)

Be sure to save the juices, from the foil you wrap your meat in while finishing your smoke,to add to the pork when reheating. What everyone else says sounds good.


----------



## ajthepoolman (Dec 4, 2007)

I say why wait for an appliance to re-heat?  Eat it cold!


----------



## rip (Dec 4, 2007)

And that works too.


----------



## geek with fire (Dec 4, 2007)

I'm with Shortone.  I save the juices (including that white stuff that floats to the top....don't tell my doctor).  Add the juice and the pulled pork to a crock pot and let it heat for a couple of hours. Muy bueno!

Of course, I also find that reheating pulled pork in the form of chili is even better.


----------



## ggnutsc (Dec 5, 2007)

If the quantity isn't too large you might be able to do what I have done.
After pulling the pork  I placed it along with the juice in zip lock storage bags. When I went to reheat it I used a large pot of boiling water and heated the zip locks in the boiling water. It restored the pork to the same condition it was in when it was placed in the bag. The best part was that I was able to reheat a little at a time or a fair amount at a time. I just dumped it into a large slow cooker to serve it from when it was warmed up.


----------



## mobcounty (Dec 5, 2007)

Thanks for the replies guys.  I figure I will have about 25lbs.  with your tips I think I'll put the pork in tray's with foil over it and reheat in the oven (with the juice)..

Great tip on the juice by the way =).

MC.


----------



## bigal (Dec 5, 2007)

MC, this is what I do w/ALL my pulled pork.  It is by far the best we've ever had, and this last batch I made was #1!

After you smoke your butts(foil if you can to save some juices, but not needed) let them rest for an hr or cool enough to pull.  Pull it and divide into 2 9X14X2" trays.  put in fridge.

About 3-4hrs before the event, start that smoker up.  Get some Apple Juice, Apple Cider Vinegar, and your favorite spices/rub( I like cajun and Jeff's rub).  

Take the foil off the top, leave the meat in the alum foil pan and put it in your 225* smoker(+or - doesn't matter much, just want to warm it up).  

As your warming the pork add a mix of 4:1 aj to a.c.vinegar and spray/squirt it all over the meat, not too heavy at first........you'll see.  And add some rub.  Mix it up and back in smoker.  

Every 30-45 min check the meat and add more mix and rub to taste.  Just play w/it.

If it isn't the most moist, tender, tasty, smokey pulled pork youve ever had then you can come here and slap my mama!  Just don't tell her I said that. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I've been try'n to get people to try this.  Only one to do it was a buddy and he is now hooked!  

Reason why I did it was to add more smoke flavor, rub flavor, and vinegar(which goes well w/pork) to the meat.  Give yourself plenty of time as you can add to it what you think is needed.  

It is great, if not.............I'll pay for the meat!  That is how much I think you'll like it.  

Email, pm, or call me for more info.  620-874-1033 cell.  620-872-2513 home.  

I will stand behind my word, I'll pay for the meat, if you don't like it.  But please call or email or pm me so I can go through it in detail.  

If your not crazy about my idea, try a small amount first.  

Anyway, good luck.


----------



## walking dude (Dec 5, 2007)

Al........i take it then, you are adding smoke while reheating?

great idea........going to print this one out

thankx


----------



## hawgheaven (Dec 5, 2007)

Big Al, that sounds great! Okay, now ya' got me thinkin'...

Lot's of times, I need to heat it up on site... just no time to use your method. Butt, if I were to do your method the night before, then use my trusty BACP (Big-Assed-Crock-Pot) to heat it the next day, me thinks I would get the same effect.

Now, the way I've been doing it is, I foil at about 160-170 internal, take it to 200-205 internal and let it sit in the foil for an hour or so. I then unfoil it, pull it, make sure all the juice gets added back in and add more of the vinegar based mop to the mix. Fridge it and reheat in the BACP the next day. It's always great, I gotta say!

That's what I love about this place... so many ideas and so many options!


----------



## deejaydebi (Dec 5, 2007)

Keep it wrapped tightly in plastic wrap and stick i tin the oven at 200 degrees.


----------



## tonto1117 (Dec 5, 2007)

All great ways to heat it up. If you don't save the juices or don't have them for some reason like Josh said, a drizzle of apple juice while reheating will keep it moist also.


----------



## shellbellc (Dec 6, 2007)

Now how would you approach reheating at an office Christmas party with only microwave to reheat!!!


----------



## walking dude (Dec 6, 2007)

shelly........no one can bring in a large crockpot?


----------



## shellbellc (Dec 6, 2007)

I'm going to try that, electrical devices are "illegal".  I'll have to plug it in under the desk.  I just signed up today for the pulled pork.  The only thing my co-workers have tried of my smoking is my jerky, to which everyone said it was the best they ever had.  I'm afraid once they've had a taste of real Q they will be wanting me to bring in more and more...I actually did do a kobe brisket for my boss one time. It was excellent!


----------



## walking dude (Dec 6, 2007)

shelly......if electrical devices are illegal, HOW did you plan on using a microwave?

KOBE BRISKET.........how much did THAT run?
crap, that must of cost a arm and aleg


----------



## shellbellc (Dec 6, 2007)

They are already in place and "company approved" in our little "kitchenette" along with a refer and coffee machine.  We used to have a seperate coffee pot by one of the back desks and security found it and made us stop using it...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   I guess they are afraid of a fire hazard...I work in a very corporate atmosphere for a financial company...but we do get casual Fridays!


----------



## walking dude (Dec 6, 2007)

and the kobe?
your boss must have DEEP pockets.....i mean WOW


----------



## flyin'illini (Dec 10, 2007)

Thanks again to the members here.  This thread handled my questions for the most part.  I plan to do two butts for a work potluck on Friday.  I will probably do them overnight Wed or all day Thurs. (while I work with wife able to look in some?)

The plan is to use a roaster from a co-worker that is pretty good size.   I just need to make sure the roaster will not require me to re-heat before putting it into the roaster.   I plan to add Jeff's finishing sauce to it when I pull them.   My only other task is get some variety of sauces as I like with either just the finishing sauce and maybe a small amount of tabasco added.   I will try to find some sweet stuff for those that might prefer that.  I saw another thread with some thoughts on this.


----------



## gypsyseagod (Dec 10, 2007)

i did a 7.5 lb last night & just fridged the whole thing- tonight i just added 1/8 cup of water to the foil & stuck it in the oven on 275 for 2 hrs- pulled like a newborn's... well it pulled welll.......


----------



## mobcounty (Dec 14, 2007)

How can I not try your method now BigAL!


----------



## bigal (Dec 14, 2007)

Hey MC.  I assume you have it smoked and pulled.  Light that smoker back up, put the pulled pork in an alum foil pan, mix up some apple juice and apple cider vinegar in a 4(aj):1(acv) ratio.  Get some of your favorite rub and pour on some mix and add some rub, mix together and put in smoker.  Basically for the next 3hrs or so you will be adding mix and rub to taste(this is where it is good to be the cook).  

Keep the smoke to it, lotta meat there.  

If you want you can do this step a day ahead of time, put in fridge and reheat by oven/stove top/microwave and it will still be juicy.  

Any questions call me 620-874-1033(cell).  I'll be glad to help all I can.

Good luck MC


----------



## linda lou (Apr 9, 2015)

I don't have a smoker, but I have a Nesco roaster, which has temperature dial on it.  I can set at 225.  Do you think I could use this and add the juice and vinegar ratio and rub?


----------



## dwolfpak (May 19, 2015)

BigAL said:


> MC, this is what I do w/ALL my pulled pork. It is by far the best we've ever had, and this last batch I made was #1!
> 
> After you smoke your butts(foil if you can to save some juices, but not needed) let them rest for an hr or cool enough to pull. Pull it and divide into 2 9X14X2" trays. put in fridge.
> 
> ...


Saving this for future use...  

For right now, I need suggestions to reheat without  a smoker.  I'm making a about 6 butts for a friends grad party, but I am going to be out of town.  So I will be smoking them a week ahead of time, then freezing for them to reheat in the foil pans.

Suggestions on reheating frozen butts in an oven?  (since they don't have a smoker)

Dan


----------



## oldschoolbbq (May 19, 2015)

Vacume seal it and Boil to re-heat . . .


----------

